# What do you think the other members look like?



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

We all have preconceived ideas of what each other looks like.  So I'm scratching my head, and i'm betting this is PillarofBalance:







So I'm thinking we need to do an intervention, and hide the carbs?

(j/k big guy!)


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 30, 2012)

He needs to bring up his arm development...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> We all have preconceived ideas of what each other looks like.  So I'm scratching my head, and i'm betting this is PillarofBalance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats actually Needtogetaas...


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 30, 2012)

That hurts just to look at.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> He needs to bring up his arm development...



Pretty impressive table muscle though, wouldn't you say?  =)


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 30, 2012)

Lmao needtogetaas


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Pretty impressive table muscle though, wouldn't you say?  =)




His "table muscle" ate his underware! Look! 

Vette


----------



## DF (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, no homo, but looking at that pic how the fuck does that guy take a piss?  I mean how does he fish his dick outta that fat? Also he does need to put on some arm fat to keep symmetrical.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 30, 2012)

My take on POB:


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

StoliFTW said:


> My take on POB:



It just goes to show you there ARE still some Neanderthals roaming the planet!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

You fuckin idiot Stoli lollololololololol...

You guys realized I have posted an actual pic of myself right? I'll leave you all to hunt it down


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha damn he's phat


----------



## Jada (Oct 30, 2012)

lmfao=))=))


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow. That's awesome


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 30, 2012)

lol @ this thread!!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

Like Jaba only fatter


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You fuckin idiot Stoli lollololololololol...
> 
> You guys realized I have posted an actual pic of myself right? I'll leave you all to hunt it down



Ive seen it... you have a damn cool wyatt earp mustache and some old school bifocals lol


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> We all have preconceived ideas of what each other looks like.  So I'm scratching my head, and i'm betting this is PillarofBalance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is seriously a guy who looks like this @ my office... we call him the reverse shitter because he can't balance on the toilet forward... if you see him in the bathroom he sits down and hugs the tank so he doesn't fall off. this is not a joke. 

Oh and he ALWAYS has at least one twinkie in his pocket. Makes me sick


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> There is seriously a guy who looks like this @ my office... we call him the reverse shitter because he can't balance on the toilet forward... if you see him in the bathroom he sits down and hugs the tank so he doesn't fall off. this is not a joke.
> 
> Oh and he ALWAYS has at least one twinkie in his pocket. Makes me sick



You're lying.


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 30, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> You're lying.



DEAD serious... will get a pic sometime if I can. Might be difficult but I will try. Anytime there is free food he is there...


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> DEAD serious... will get a pic sometime if I can. Might be difficult but I will try. Anytime there is free food he is there...



tell him you'll give him a peanut butter cup if he lets' you take his pic?


----------



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> We all have preconceived ideas of what each other looks like.  So I'm scratching my head, and i'm betting this is PillarofBalance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there such a thing as 150% BF   :-?

HDH


----------



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You fuckin idiot Stoli lollololololololol...
> 
> You guys realized I have posted an actual pic of myself right? I'll leave you all to hunt it down



I ran across it somewhere tonight.

HDH


----------



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Oh and he ALWAYS has at least one twinkie in his pocket. Makes me sick



I think I'm jealous  :^O

HDH


----------



## beasto (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahahhaha..man you guys are hilarious when it comes to this shit.


----------



## theminister (Oct 30, 2012)

theres no way back from that pic


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am going to do a free body diagram on that chair. No way it can hold that guy.....


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 30, 2012)

Shane?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> Shane?



LOL Fuck .... The Unibrow Gunman... and the guitars are just to PROVE he's cool.... lol I love the baby blue bed! 

WTF!?
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

63Vette said:


> LOL Fuck .... The Unibrow Gunman... and the guitars are just to PROVE he's cool.... lol I love the baby blue bed!
> 
> WTF!?
> Vette



They aren't even real guitars. They're from guitar hero!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

HDH said:


> Is there such a thing as *150% BF   *:-?
> 
> HDH



C'mon mate!

the bloke is 5'4" and 400lbs.  There's gotta be some LBM in there somewhere?  :-?


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> They aren't even real guitars. They're from guitar hero!



Any thats not even a fucking bed... its a goddamn futon lol. Most likely in his grandma's basement.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> It just goes to show you there ARE still some Neanderthals roaming the planet!


bundy.....................


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 30, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> Shane?


till?..........


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

Jenner


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Jenner



Is that Jenner?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Im not sure what to think about this?
> 
> Im thinking for one, she needs to come out of the tanning booth a little earlier?
> 
> *And next time go easy on the lip injections?*



Since its jenner that's probably Trenbolone.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Jenner



Ha Ha Ha@!

You had me freaked out there POB!  I was thinking for a moment that it really WAS Jenner, and I was going to have to go hide in a hole because of what I said.  This is what I originally said before I edited out my comment like a turd:

I don't know what to think!

For one, she needs to come out the tanning booth a little earlier, and
maybe go easy on the lip injections next time?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Ha Ha Ha@!
> 
> You had me freaked out there POB!  I was thinking for a moment that it really WAS Jenner, and I was going to have to go hide in a hole because of what I said.  This is what I originally said before I edited out my comment like a turd:
> 
> ...



Gotta work on your ninja skillz then. I quoted what you said and you left it


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> We all have preconceived ideas of what each other looks like.  So I'm scratching my head, and i'm betting this is PillarofBalance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty strong.. I'm talking about the chair..


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 31, 2012)

pillarofbalance said:


> jenner



id hit it!:d


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 31, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Looks pretty strong.. I'm talking about the chair..



What Chair????


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 31, 2012)

Fat guy sitting on the computer half naked, bottle of lotion next to computer...  I would be worried but i doubt this guy could jerkoff around all that budge.......

Fucking gross man!!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gotta work on your ninja skillz then. I quoted what you said and you left it



I'm not going to go in and change your post.
Although to be honest, I didn't make the connection til you brought it up.

Damn!  Woke up with a rotten sore back.  missed the gym to day, been sitting in my recliner all day gulping alleve.

I'll work on my Ninja skills tomorrow


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 31, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Fat guy sitting on the computer half naked, bottle of lotion next to computer...  I would be worried but i doubt this guy could jerkoff around all that budge.......
> 
> Fucking gross man!!


----------



## HDH (Oct 31, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> Shane?



HOLY SHIT!!

I've seen this pic somewhere in the past, I don't remember where but I just cant forget what I saw. LOL

I'm gonna go stick a hot poker in my eyes now  :-0

HDH


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

HDH said:


> HOLY SHIT!!
> 
> I've seen this pic somewhere in the past, I don't remember where but I just cant forget what I saw. LOL
> 
> ...



yeah, i've seeen it several times too


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, just when I thought the first pic couldn't be topped...


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Jenner



LMFAO! Come on now, that's pretty bad! I've posted face pics before


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Ha Ha Ha@!
> 
> You had me freaked out there POB!  I was thinking for a moment that it really WAS Jenner, and I was going to have to go hide in a hole because of what I said.  This is what I originally said before I edited out my comment like a turd:
> 
> ...



Sorry he played that dirty trick on you! Not even close!/


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Sorry he played that dirty trick on you! Not even close!/



I'm glad it's not you either.  =)


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 31, 2012)

I think the woman in that picture is hot, I would love to make out with her and then put her on my dick and listen to her cry and watch the back of her ass twitch. And just bury my dick in there all the way to the back and listen to her and feel her shake. And keep doing it as I feel.



PillarofBalance said:


> Jenner


----------



## PFM (Oct 31, 2012)

I am sure PFM is just a fat old fuck.


----------



## PFM (Oct 31, 2012)

HDH said:


> HOLY SHIT!!
> 
> I've seen this pic somewhere in the past, I don't remember where but I just cant forget what I saw. LOL
> 
> ...



Pass the poker when you're done.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> I think the woman in that picture is hot, I would love to make out with her and then put her on my dick and listen to her cry and watch the back of her ass twitch. And just bury my dick in there all the way to the back and listen to her and feel her shake. And keep doing it as I feel.



after all that, it sounds like you need a kleenex or something to wipe up the mess?  =)


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> I think the woman in that picture is hot, I would love to make out with her and then put her on my dick and listen to her cry and watch the back of her ass twitch. And just bury my dick in there all the way to the back and listen to her and feel her shake. And keep doing it as I feel.



wow, quite a bit of information there Till, now I'm really GLAD it's not me!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's pfm cruising in his gay pride parade.  Notice the flag flying.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Jenner said:


> wow, quite a bit of information there Till, now I'm really GLAD it's not me!



wonder what he would say if he were not so shy and soft spoken?  =)


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> wonder what he would say if he were not so shy and soft spoken?  =)



hahahhahaha...must think it's a porn site And actually she does look like she either strips or does porn. Now we know his taste!


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> wonder what he would say if he were not so shy and soft spoken?  =)



I'm not like that in person trust me. lol


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> after all that, it sounds like you need a kleenex or something to wipe up the mess?  =)



lol thanks for the offer


----------



## PFM (Oct 31, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Here's pfm cruising in his gay pride parade.  Notice the flag flying.



My gyno is smoking hot.


----------

